# Wisconsin Slob Hunters



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

We hunted North Dakota Nov 1- 8 and came from South Carolina. Tis was our fifth year and we have always bent over backwards to do right and be repectful. Picking up hulls, trash, closing gates and so on. Always double check permission. One day this year we dicided to give the fields a break and slip into an area to hunt water that was holding thousands of ducks and geese. We had hunted fields that butt up to the water we hunted and knew that ducks and geese had moved from one side of the area to the other, the entire time we were in the fields. We knew what they were going to do so we set up for them and was done setting up by 6:15 am. At 6:55 am we heard a Go-Devil crank up and start our way. This particular water has a road that runs through it and floods over during the winter so it has boat access. The boat motors over to our area without seeing us due to the reeds. This was understandable. They stopped out in front of us but on the other side of the reeds. We could hear them talking, so we were close. We blew dog whistles and they cranked up and moved out. They went north away from us. This was good daylight now. They got to where the ducks and geese were and they all got up, all million of them and flew to the other side, just as they did the two days before. Then comes the Godevil back south. they motored past us and continued to where most of the birds went down and they ran them off again only this time, they were running and gunning. Shooting on the move, not even bothering to shut the motor off. Then after about 25 mins of this, they stopped and shot at birds for a while. We were able to scratch a few blue bills out, which was fun but not what we came to that spot for. We are pretty sure they were from Wisconsin becuse the truck with the trailer parked at the road had Wisconsin tags. If you are reading this, please dont do things like this again. Oh by the way, the birds all got up and left and didnt come back. I guess they ran them off for good. If I ever hunt water out there again,it will be in a place that I can see the whole slough without moving. No more big water. Sorry that North Dakotan hunters and others have to put up with this type of behavior. Do you think they were just mad because we were there first? Remember they showed up just before shooting time. I dont know. Fields are by far the better way to hunt there. Cell phone service was bad so no calling State Wardens.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

thats too bad man. some people need a real good beating to knock any sense into them.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Drake Jake said:


> thats too bad man. some people need a real good beating to knock any sense into them.


Or the drain plugs pulled on there boats when they are sleeping in there hotel room. :eyeroll:


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

i c that alot happen here in nodak. People dont respect other hunters and bust the roost. We had a place that was all posted up but atleast once a year somebody would sneek out there and burn the ducks and geese off the the water. It ruined our hunting till the migrators showed up. i dont have respect for people that do this. I will turn everyone in who does this. That is my 2 cents


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Geez your obviously not hunting around Devils Lake, MN much. Thats how we do it here!!!!!! You gotta get to where the birds are! Go-devils, I cant live without mine!!!!


----------



## Other Ducker (Aug 11, 2008)

Jeez - sorry to hear that!

Unacceptable no matter where you are hunting.


----------



## countryboywaterfowler (Nov 8, 2008)

we were out there a week ago and scouted a field that was holding thousands of mallards out in the middle of no where. there was one other truck driving around this field that wasnt posted. we got up at 2 30am that morning just so we could get that field, but knowing that these guys would prolly show up we waited for a few hours in the field before setting up. they did and we talked to them and they wanted to hunt one side of this huge field and we wanted the other side so it worked out well. and about 7 45 am some guys in trucks that we were not sure what they were doing drove into the field and drove all the way around the field. when they got to the other end they got out and started to sky bust at birds coming into the field. the guys had wisconsin tags i believe.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

and it begins again :lol:

P.S. some people wonder why ND residents vent on the board all the time about this crap. It is because it happens. Over and over again.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yall play nice, please...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is just 2 groups of hunters from Wisconsin.Don't make this into another Res./Non-res thread.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Pssst; Cedar Creek do you own that slough? If so post it, if not they have just as much right as you do. Happens all the time, no laws regulating hunting the roost.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Pssst....g/o....it's called ethics and it sounds like you have no idea what they are.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here we go........... :eyeroll:


----------



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

No laws against hunting a roost, kinda stupid but not illegal. Now motoring up on ducks and shooting them while the motor is still running IS illegal. So if these knot heads are doing that, whats to say they aren't shooting over the limit or using lead or anything else for that matter. If it walks like a duck.......


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken is right, no shortage of idiots regardless where they are from. The situation of shooting ducks from the moving boat is illegal. The situation where the group moved into a field and shot at birds where others where hunting is one of poor manners and poor manners are not defined by what state you reside in. Deer hunting in ND is a prime example of that!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Never met a North dakotan that owns a go-devil.


----------



## johnnyO (Oct 27, 2008)

There are slob hunters from North Dakota too! Also, believe it or not there is North Dakotans that bust a roost and even own a Go-Devil! 
You guys got to get in the field and stop sitting on the computer!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Another set of posts designed to only stir the pot further...

C'mon guys... the season is effectively over, especially for those utilizing watercraft to hunt.

This thread is only going downhill and serves no purpose but to further bash a beaten horse.

locked.


----------

